# Labor Day Weekend CPE Trial Results



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

So last weekend Belle and I went to a 3 day CPE trial weekend with our group of agility friends. All in all, it was a great weekend. The weather was cool which I think helped a lot!
Saturday: 3/5 Q's. For our 2 NQ's... one was a level 4 jackpot we HAD it but I let my arm down and Belle came to me. I was surprised she did the first part of the jackpot, it was a good 20 feet away! And the other NQ was a Standard run, we had a missed contact. 
We did end up with a Level 2 Standard Q, and then a Level 3 Fullhouse and Jumpers Q.
Sunday: Perfect day! 5/5 Q's. Belle had two nice Standard Level 3 runs, and a great Level 4 Snookers Q. We also got a Level 3 Colors and Wildcard Q. 

Monday: 2/2 I had signed up to run another 5 runs on Monday, but forgot that I had to work at like 4PM!  (I work at a retail store while in school...) So we were able to run two Level 4 Snookers, and we Q'd in both! It was still damp when we were running, and I sent Belle to a tunnel during one of the runs and turned and I took a little fall.  Belle was not phased and we still managed a Q out of it! 

I think we ended up with 10 Q's out of 12 runs. We didn't have too many issues. Biggest one was contacts.. Luckily we start new classes with a new instructor Monday! So hopefully we can finally get rolling on contact training/performances. 

Also, Belle earned her *CL2* title (finally! ) We only needed 1 more Level 2 Standard, and we got it!  We are in Level 3 or 4 in everything now! It was a great weekend with Belle as always, and a fun time with my other dog obsessed friends.

We have a break this week, but we are doing a TDAA trial next weekend. Back to the tiny courses/equipment!  It's been a while.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, congrats! Sounds like a fantastic long weekend!!


----------

